# anno 2070 aktivierungsschlüssel



## Taares (24. Dezember 2011)

*anno 2070 aktivierungsschlüssel*

Hallo

eine Frage: sind der Keycode und der Aktivierungsschlüssel dasselbe?
wenn nicht, wo bekomm ich den Schlüssel


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2011)

Der Key steht auf dem Handbuch VORNE drauf, wenn Du die DVD-Version hast. Da steht ganz groß "Install Keycode"   Wenn Du es per Steam als Download gekauft hast, wird das SPiel normalerweise einfach für Deinen Account freigeschaltet. 


Ach ja: wenn Du die DVD-Version hast: die wird NICHT unter Steam installiert und aktiviert! Einfach DVD einlegen, Installation starten und dann den Key eingeben, sobald er verlangt wird.


----------



## Taares (25. Dezember 2011)

das war nicht meine Frage!

Bei der Installation verlangt das Spiel den Keycode, dann logge ich mich ein und bevor das Spiel startet, verlangt das Spiel den Aktivierungsschlüssel,
wenn ich hier den keycode eingebe, kommt die Meldung dass dieser Schlüssel schon verwendet wird, darum die Frage


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann mich jetzt nicht mehr genau erinnern, aber man erstellt ja auch einen Account fürs Spiel. Möglicherweise ist da also ein Schlüssel gemeint, den Du bekommst, nachdem Du das Spiel registiert hast. Den solltest Du dann entweder beim anmelden angezeigt bekommen (haben) oder per email an die Adresse bekommen, mit der Du das Spiel registriert hast. ggf auch mal im Spamordner schauen.


----------



## Heiler (29. Dezember 2011)

bei mir war der Aktivierungsschlüssel = Keycode...Es gab keinerlei Fehlermeldungen.

Wie hasst Du das Problem (hoffentlich) zwischenzeitlich lösen können?


----------



## H4ze425 (8. Januar 2012)

hallo


----------



## H4ze425 (8. Januar 2012)

ich habe mir heute anoo 2070 gekauft ich habe es installiert und alles war super bis ich diesen aktivierungsschlüssel eingeben musste den ich nicht fand nicht in der e-mail und auch nicht in ubisoft könnt ihr mir da mal helfen ???


----------



## papiermacher03 (8. Januar 2012)

wo hast du es dir gekauft?laden oder online zum download


----------

